# HEW-HAW gift in the mail!!



## Emily's mom (Nov 17, 2007)

I just went to the post office and mailed my package, they made me fill out a customs thingie and say what was in the package.......I told a white lie



....it is not a tee-shirt!

I also put my return address, so it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out who it is from OH! , there seems to be very little Canadian donkey members! The prize is wrapped, so the contents will be a surprise even if the sender isn't.

So if they open it at the border, I am up poop creek without a paddle, for tellling my fib



, I may need a cake with a file in it, carrot would be nice with creamcheese frosting...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 17, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> So if they open it at the border, I am up poop creek without a paddle, for tellling my fib
> 
> 
> 
> , I may need a cake with a file in it, carrot would be nice with creamcheese frosting...


Oh, Cheryl, you are so funny!!





And good for you for mailing today!



I _ meant _ to mail mine this morning, but I decided to make a little something extra to add and put in OH! Sooo, Monday it will be, and certainly no later than Tuesday


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]WOW--I need to get my butt in gear and mail mine out on Monday or Tuesday at the latest. I'll pin this topic so we can let each other know when we have mailed them out...and then another when we start to receive them. REMEMBER SANTA IS WATCHING...NO PEEKING



Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 18, 2007)

holy cr*p i haven't even shopped yet... <sigh> my apologies, life is getting away from me... i will get busy i promise


----------



## Bassett (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine are going out tomorrow.






I'm surprised at myself. I did good this year. Now just so I can be good when I get mine and leave it alone until Christmas.






I'm really BAD at that. OH!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 18, 2007)

Bonnie,



























give it to your grandaughter when it arrives and have her hide it for you.SANTA'S WATCHING! Ce


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 19, 2007)

ok CeMom i found something really REALLY cute and if i have the seller ship it directly i think i will be ok so WHEW


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I am stupid. I sent out my gift today. I put my return address on it, but forgot to put that it was from my screen name. I guess that I will send out a card tomorrow with my screen name on it. So if any of you get a package from Lisa Stanley in Warsaw, MO, it is from me the dumb one!!!! :stupid ME


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 19, 2007)

This is Linda, and I'm at Ce's house..and she is forcing me to type and post this.






Just want to let you know I got my package out in the mail today and so did Ce. For those of you that dont know me. I spend all my free time up here by Ce, I have a arabian and keep it on her farm. I dont have any minis yet, but I am thinking of stealing a few of Ce's.. I actually had one come right into my camper this summer. I do park my camper in her yard during the summer, so this is really like my home away from home. I hate living in the city, but have to because of my job for now. Then I am going to retire to Ce's spare bedroom, but she dont know it.Well, I guess she does now.



This is my 2nd year in the exchange and I look forward to it. Your not going to believe this but last year, I was upset that I couldnt get in on it because I dont post, and then Ce needed me for another new member as her exchange pal. You all seem so friendly, I just wish I had more time when I am at home, but feel funning about joining and posting when I dont own a donkey or a mini horse. YET. Linda


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 19, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I dont own a donkey or a mini horse. YET. Linda




hey Linda... Moses is going to be for sale when he is weaned


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 20, 2007)

Mailed mine out today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2007)

Mailed mine today also!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Linda, you don't need to OWN a donkey to play with us! Ce( why is she called that) has enough to share!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 20, 2007)

Cheryl, ...lol... not really sure why they call me Ce or how it leaked ot on the forum..or maybe I even at one time signed my name as Ce. Here at home all my friends call me CeCe. I guess



it stands for my initials. Believe me, Linda has laid claim to alot of my minis. There have been so many mornings when she has her camper parked in my back yard in summer that I wake up to her having my coffee brewing, and she is sitting out on the deck with a mini or two on a lead. She has all of mine to spoil, when she is up here



...and they love it. Ce


----------



## minimule (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine went out today!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]sent mine out yesterday



Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 20, 2007)

ok i am the bad forum member... my e-bay auction isn't even OVER until this friday. OH! but there are two and i am watching both carefully, i am SURE to get at least one... and it will be well worth the wait, i found something really unique (i think). i promise to have the seller ship it direct even if i have to pay extra


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 21, 2007)

Sent my package out East yesterday





this is going to be fun!!


----------



## Bassett (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is on its way to the Southeast.



Happy Thanksgiving to my special person.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Mine went out today! Day late and a dollar short...lol[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Linda, you don't have to own a mini to play with us! You're welcome here anytime!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I bet you and Ce can find some trouble to get into between the two of you, huh?



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 23, 2007)

ok i DID win my auction and the seller agreed to ship direct so i won't be TOO terribly late... sorry all but the item was WELL worth the wait


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2007)

Still waiting to hear from 3 more if there gifts were sent out.



so if you havent posted PLEASE do. Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine hit the mail today...sorry it has been SO crazy here


----------

